# Sentiment d'échec



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 10 ans....et aujourd hui, après 2 jours d accueil d un nouveau petit loulou (enfin seulement 2h hier car il n est pas venu aujourd hui), j ai le sentiment que je ne vais pas y arriver.. non pas que je ne m en sens pas capable..mais j ai l impression que la, tout est compliqué...que les parents ne sont pas vraiment prêt... que tout est excuse pour ne pas voir cet enfant grandir...ne pas l aider à passer ce cap " d aller chez nounou" ..il n a que 4 mois et demi, mais c est etrange..
 Les repas changent..biberons...plus de biberons.. purée...plus de purée... j ai un super équilibre avec les 3 autres accueillis (bien qu un ne soit arrivé qu en septembre), et la, j ai l impression que le navire sombre....

D autres ont elles déjà ressenti cela?
Belle après midi à vous, ici c est sous le soleil!!!


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

J'ai posté, il y a peu de temps, "bébé qui n'accepte que le portage".
En plus de 10 ans de métier, je n'avais jamais connu cela.
Un bébé BABI qui ne voulait que les bras, sinon pouvait pleurer non stop.
Sa maman qui n'avait pas fait le deuil de sa grossesse et qui n'était pas prête à le laisser.
Nous avons fait plus d'un mois d'adaptation et j'avais le soutien de la pmi, la maman après avoir consulté deux fois, a fait le choix de prendre un congé parental.
Si elle n'avait pas prit cette décision, je pense que j'aurai mis fin au contrat, car ce bébé était clairement en souffrance. Pour mes deux autres accueillis et pour moi ce n'était plus tenable.
J'ai ressenti au début, comme un sentiment d'échec, mais aujourd'hui avec le recul, je pense que c'était le mieux pour tout le monde et la sérénité est revenue !
Quelquefois, il faut accepter que l'on ne PEUT pas toujours, de passer la main, de connaître nos limites et c'est tout à notre honneur


----------



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour cette réponse.
Je sors de 3 ans avec un petit..."dur"... et j avoue avoir envie de passer de bonnes journées, sereines... ce qui est pour le moment le cas .
Je pense à moi... à mes accueillis...et aussi à ce loulou...à quoi bon continuer si c est pour arrêter dans 10 jours, 15 jours 3 semaines..
J avoue que c est la premiere fois que je me pose cette question..


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

Dans mon cas, la famille en question avait eu mes coordonnées par la pmi parce que formée au portage, mais ce n'est qu'un outil supplémentaire pour aider un tout petit dans ses premiers jours, chez sin AM, avec un travail en partenariat avec les PE, qui doivent jouer le jeu aussi à la maison pour instaurer des choses qui puissent être reproduites en multi accueil.
Il y a de plus en plus de mamans, de couples, qui se tournent vers le maternage proximal, MAIS, même si c'est une pédagogie intéressante pour un bébé dans les premières semaines de sa vie, n'en reste pas moins inadaptée pour un accueil en crèche, MAM, ou AM dès lors que cette dernière accueille plusieurs enfants.
Beaucoup de mamans sont aussi ambiguë quant à la reprise du travail, tiraillée entre l'envie de garder leur bébé et la nécessité de reprendre le boulot.
Ce n'est alors simple pour personne.
L'important c'est que vous puissiez travailler dans de bonne conditions, pour vous, vos autres accueillis. Il n'y a aucun mal à passer la main, c'est faire preuve de professionnalisme au contraire.
Si vous ne vous sentez pas de continuer, alors arrêtez le plus tôt possible, pour les PE, aussi, qui pourront également se mettre de nouveau en recherche, si c'est ce qu'ils désirent.


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Là vous n'avez fait que deux heures d'adaptation. Vous allez apprendre à connaître ce petit bout ainsi que ses parents durant la semaine d'adaptation, peut-être se sentiront-ils plus sereins après l'adaptation. J'essaierai pour ma part un peu plus que 2h d'adaptation avant de faire le bilan, même si j'ai un premier feeling "négatif". En une semaine il peut arriver des miracles. Après si effectivement les parents ne sont pas prêts, ce ne sera plus de votre ressort et peut-être faudra-t'il envisager une autre solution pour leur petit.


----------



## nounoucat1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir ce n'est pas possible de se faire une idée exacte d'un petit en 2 h il faudrait faire  plus de jours. 
Après si tu ne peux pas poursuivre ce n'est pas un échec juste une rencontre qui ne se produit pas ?!
Laisse une chance a ce petit non ?


----------



## NounouNat2 (18 Octobre 2022)

C'est sûr que deux heures, c'est très court, pour se faire une opinion. Mais il y a peut être autre chose, qui gène la postante...


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

Idem, je pense que 2h pour se dire que ça ne va pas le faire c'est un peu court.

Mais peut être peux tu un peu plus developper pour nous dire exactement ce qui te chagrine, t'inquiète?
Forte chance que juste en l'écrivant tu trouve par toi même la réponse à tes interrogations, à ce qui te gêne. Ensuite tu sauras comment aborder ces Parents pour mieux cerner le profil de cette Famille et donc de cet enfant.


----------



## Titine15 (18 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir
Effectivement en 2h on ne peut pas se faire vraiment une idée. Peut être que la postante se sent bien avec les accueillis actuels et ne veut pas bouleverser ses et leurs habitudes avec un nouveau venu. Si 3 accueillis te suffise pourquoi en prendre un 4ème 
Bonne soirée


----------



## Chantou1 (18 Octobre 2022)

Tout au début de mon métier, ça devait faire 2 ans que j’exerçais, les 2 premières heures d’adaptation je ne l’ai pas senti et j’ai arrêté aussitôt et je n’ai pas regretté.

Quand on ne le sent pas … inutile de faire du forcing …

Et je n’avais pas fait payer d’ailleurs !


----------



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vos réponses.
Effectivement 2h c est tres court... je ne sais pas comment exprimer ce que je ressens.. je sais juste que je n ai jamais eu cette "impression" avec tous les débuts d accueil... je sens les parents à la fois contents et à la fois venir à reculons.. l envie de le laisser mais ne pas vouloir le quitter... on a pourtant échanger beaucoup avant l accueil... mais voilà, un bébé pas sevré (allaitement maternelle sans biberon)... des consultations de plein de médecins différents...pour justifier la non prise de biberon... j ai pourtant insisté lourdement sur le fait que lait maternel pas de souci, mais des biberons! Mais la non! Alors aujourd hui ils sont venus à 8h30 comme prévu...mais ils sont répartis avec bébé, car ils essaient un nouveau repas...petit loup devait me rejoindre à 10h15 pour la balade.. mais il dormait... voilà.. j ai ce sentiment qu ils voudraient que je l accueille...mais au fond pas vraiment. . Comment puis je lier une relation avec cet enfant...


----------



## Griselda (18 Octobre 2022)

En effet il y a peut être de l'ambivalence pour cette famille et peut être faut il discuter de tout ça avec eux et leur dire que c'est normal d'avoir du mal à se quitter au début mais que c'est pour mieux se retrouver.
L'allaitement maternel n'est pas un frein à l'accueil mais oui alors il faut trouver un moyen que ce bébé puisse se nourrir autrement qu'au sein de Maman. Biberon ou diversification si l'âge de l'enfant le permet mais il faut bien accepter de se rendre un peu moins indispensable à son bébé sinon...
Pour peu que c'est le premier bébé, la première fois qu'ils vivent ça ça peut être très difficile, il faut ouvrir la discussion.


----------



## Nounougali17 (18 Octobre 2022)

Merci griselda
J ai discuté avec les parents. J ai bien expliqué que je pouvais m adapter à plein de chose, mais je ne pouvais pas remplacer la tétée. 
Je pense effectivement que cette séparation est forcée pour les parents..et du coup , elle n est pas préparée"positivement"... pourtant cela fait 5 mois qu ils m ont choisi.. attention, je ne les juge pas. Ce n est pas facile de laisser son tout petit... mais je ne vois pas comment réussir si eux ne sont pas prêts... c est un travail d équipe..  
Ils ont choisi de faire une pause jusqu a la fin de semaine prochaine (et après je suis en vacances)... à voir...
Merci à toutes...


----------



## MeliMelo (18 Octobre 2022)

Oui il faut accompagner les parents et la maman en douceur en valorisant les aspects positifs pour leur petit d'un accueil chez une ass mat : faire de nouvelles découvertes dans un nouvel environnement, découvrir d'autres personnes, la socialisation etc. Par contre effectivement il faut qu'il s'habitue au biberon de lait maternel, tasse 360 ou autre contenant pour l'accueil, sinon ça va être la galère pour tout le monde. Après si leur petit dormait je peux comprendre, ils respectent son rythme de sommeil, ce sera différent quand vous l'aurez sur des journées entières.


----------



## Griselda (19 Octobre 2022)

Faire une pause dans l'adapatation?  
Pas sur que ce soit la meilleure façon de s'adapter, de se préparer.

La question est de savoir si les Parents ont véritablement besoin de confier leur bébé car s'il n'y a pas de reprise de travail imperative alors il sera d'autant plus difficile de se faire "violence" (si c'est vécu ainsi). 
Mais si la reprise de travail est inéluctable à date fixe alors j'insisterais pour qu'ils continuent de me porter leur bébé au moins une heure ou 2 chaque jour car c'est encore la meilleure façon de se préparer, de s'adapter. 
Si l'idée c'est de repousser le moment de sauter le pas mais qu'il s'agira alors de confier bébé des journées entières d'un coup d'un seul, pardon mais c'est encore plus violent, surtout pour bébé... d'autant que rien ne dit que d'ici là on aura trouvé le moyen de nourrir ce bébé autrement qu'au sein de temps à autre.

Perso je serais très claire: hors de question de ne pas faire d'adaptation avant la journée complète car leur bébé en aura encore plus besoin d'autant qu'il y a grande fusion avec Maman justement, que mes autres accueillis en ont besoin, que j'en ait besoin et pour finir que cette Maman aussi en a besoin même si elle voudrait se convaincre du contraire. Faire l'autruche ne sert à rien


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Octobre 2022)

*Ce que vous décrivez, je l'ai également ressenti avec ce bébé.
Des PE qui m'avaient choisi pendant la grossesse, mais une maman qui n'était pas du tout prête à le confier et qui reportait toujours à plus tard, de le laisser un peu au sol etc.*
Avec l'aide de la pmi, elle a prit conscience qu'elle n'était véritablement pas prête et à demandé son congé parental


----------



## Nounougali17 (19 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour Griselda

Je suis bien d accord avec vous!
Il est certain que jamais je ne ferais de journée entière avec cet enfant après une vraie adaptation, digne de ce nom et plus que nécessaire dans ce cas précis.
Mais aujourd hui, je ne peux pas obliger les parents... j ai essayé de leur faire prendre conscience des choses. J ai dit clairement mais gentiment ce qu il en était... ce vers quoi il faut tendre...le principe de l accueil chez une assistante maternelle.. je pense avoir ouvert la discussion de manière claire et posée...après, je ne peux pas agir pour eux.. et je ne peux pas me poser les questions à leur place...
Effectivement la pause qu ils me demandent, va remettre l adaptation à zéro... et jusqu a quand vais je devoir attendre? Car je ne peux pas rester non plus à attendre un signe de leur part... 2 semaines, 1 mois, 3 mois?


----------



## NounouNat2 (19 Octobre 2022)

Peut être, qu'ils espérent tout simplement que ce soit vous qui rompiez le contrat. Que la décision de ne pas confier leur enfant est trop difficile à prendre pour eux, en vous incitant à faire le 1er pas, ils n'ont pas à prendre de décision.
Il faut peut être les amener à se poser les bonnes questions...


----------



## Chouchou301 (19 Octobre 2022)

"après 2 jours d accueil d un nouveau petit loulou (enfin seulement 2h hier car il n est pas venu aujourd hui), j ai le sentiment que je ne vais pas y arriver"

Seulement 2 heures... laissez à ce petit le temps de s'habituer... justement l'adaptation sert à ça...
C'est tout nouveau pour lui, et pour vous... patience à vous et à ce petit bout, allez arriver à "faire connaissance" et tout ira bien !


----------

